# Changing licence from UK to SA?



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

Does anyone know the rules regarding changing your UK licence to a South African one?

Do you have to change it once you become a permanent resident? Is there a timeframe if so?

Any help appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Have a look at the following:

http://www.dfa.gov.za/consular/drivers_license.htm


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

I looked into this and it turns out that if you get an International Driving License (Say from the Automobile Association) you can use that for up to one year.
Not sure how it works when you want to buy a car though. The car dealer may want to see your visa and job info to make sure you will be in the country long enough to pay for the car.
I have the old S.A driving license which is no longer valid.


I found this info as well -
The rule is you can ONLY apply for a South African license if you have permanent residecency. And in that case you have one year's time before applying for your South African license. This means that if you don't have permanent residency like most of us expats, you can live here for years without needing (indeed qualifying) for a SA license. If you ARE a permanent resident, you need to get over there to get your SA license within a year. As far as I understand it it is an actual rule, however I also haven't been able to find that in writing anywhere, just heard it from enough people that it sounds right.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

claireduplessis said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know the rules regarding changing your UK licence to a South African one?
> 
> ...


Yes you can only change once you have PR and need to do it within one year. I am still waiting for my PR so still driving on my UK license (been here 2 years and 4 months). I have been stopped on many occasions but have never had any real problems (never been fined that is). I never sorted out the international license before I left the UK as I didn't know that I needed one but it has never been an issue for me. I will get it changed as soon as my PR comes through though.


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

An international license only lasts for 1 year and has to be used in conjunction with your real driving license. I think I remember reading you only need the international license if you have the old style UK license with no photo. I have been stopped several time whilst driving hire cars and my UK license without a photo has never been a problem. The SA police do not know there are different UK licences.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

VinceW said:


> An international license only lasts for 1 year and has to be used in conjunction with your real driving license. I think I remember reading you only need the international license if you have the old style UK license with no photo. I have been stopped several time whilst driving hire cars and my UK license without a photo has never been a problem. The SA police do not know there are different UK licences.


I am not sure how it works to be honest as each time I am stopped by the cops they say something different but as previously stated I have yet to be fined. However, my husband who is also driving on a UK license (the new one with a photo) had to get an international one from the UK in order to buy his car (this was for the financing). He has never had to show it to a police officer though and they have never said anything about his UK licence even though he is SA citizen (but has never held SA licence).


----------



## trev318zn (Feb 18, 2013)

hi guys ,THE UK EMBASSY does not provide a letter witch tells the sa driving agencies what the codes are any more,please help as im running out of time to get my uk licence exchanged for a southafrican one.

thanks.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

trev318zn said:


> hi guys ,THE UK EMBASSY does not provide a letter witch tells the sa driving agencies what the codes are any more,please help as im running out of time to get my uk licence exchanged for a southafrican one.
> 
> thanks.


Request it from the DVLA in the UK (cost 5 pounds I think). They can usually fax and send original letter very quickly.


----------

